# good door seal for fridge conversion?



## omahasmoker (Nov 2, 2009)

i am converting a 60's GE fridge to smoking duty. its going along pretty well but i cant seem to find a door seal that will work with the high temps. 

anybody had this problem? i'm running out of good weather and patience.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 2, 2009)

My buddy just went to the hardware store and used the rubber seal that is for your exterior door, the temps will not be high enough to affect that, but if you are worried about that you could use the fiberglass rope or flat gasket for wood stoves and food grade silicone adhesive, or regular silicone, it is good to 400* (read the back of the tube) I use regular silicone on my pellet stove vent and have had no problems.


----------



## builder59 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have used the seal that was on the fridge of mine.  I have had the temps at 260 for several hours when doing 35 chickens for a party.  No problems at all.  Also my seal has a magnet built in so it keeps the door shut.  Someone will be along and give a link for high temp gaskets.  I can't seem to find it. Sorry.

Good luck,
Ron


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2009)

The temps shouldn't be so high that the original seal if it is still good wouldn't work...


----------



## critterhunter (Nov 2, 2009)

Try Allied Kenco they seem to have a lot of do it yourself smoker parts.


----------



## igolf2 (Nov 2, 2009)

I knew a guy that used kitchen range (stove) gasket from an appliance parts store to seal his smoker - I don't know how he attached/adhered it to the door but it is high temp, food safe and worked well.


----------



## mulepackin (Nov 3, 2009)

They carry a lot of good producst for home builds, particulary door seals:
http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/p...oducts_id/2677


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 3, 2009)

i found some 3/16 silicone sponge tape with high temp adhesive on it. i should have it next week.

thanks for all the advice, guys.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello Omaha,

Any chance you can post Q-views of your project?


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 4, 2009)

yes. let me start puting it together.


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 4, 2009)

Just curious where you found it, and how much it was.   When I was looking it was a little pricey.   

I am sure that I may have to swap mine arount in the future.   I used a gasket from an old soda machine.   I used all the corners and spliced it with silicone caulk.


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 5, 2009)

i found it at 

http://www.cshyde.com/Tapes/Data/7-100Sinfo.htm


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 5, 2009)

Located right here in ILL.  Price seems good too.  I'm going to call and see if I can get som samples of the 1/2 x 3/16 for another box I'm looking at building for my oldest boy


----------



## tn_bbq (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd think the fireplace gasket ropes and some rivets and/or screws would work.

Use some toggle clamps to hold the doors shut.


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 6, 2009)

i got tthe door seal in the mail today. its looks good. the adhesive is a very thin layer on the back, just like regular tape is. and the silicone is not rock-hard like some of that is available locally is. this should work well. 
the fridge i am converting has one of the old-school latching doors. its gonna stay latched no matter how hard my chihuahuas try to get at the meat. they are very persistent.


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 6, 2009)

i stuck several pieces of the silicone sponge door gasket to a plate and baked it in the oven at 375 for an hour. using a spoon and tongs, i cannot get it to budge at all. it sticks nice and tight and it maintains its structural integrity.

looks like i have a winner. and its way cheaper than allied kenco.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 28, 2010)

Consider this for food grade high heat gasket.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

